# Gimp Texturen



## MiMi (16. April 2009)

Hi,

und zwar habe ich mit Maya ein Schloss modeliert. Nun moechte ich natuerlich auch das eine Textur darauf zu sehen ist. Nach einem Video tutorial hab ich dieses nun komplett als UV map gespeichert. Wie kann ich am besten mit gimp die texturen "zeichnen" gibt es eine moeglichkeit mit Muster zu arbeiten das diese sich auch oefters wiederholen auf einer Flaeche oder muss ich dann selbst ein Steinmuster zeichnen?
Denn es waere ja wesentlich einfacher wenn man eine Flaeche mit einem Muster fuellen koennte, wenn dieses zu grob ist, gibt man an wie oft es sich wiederholen soll und kann es dann noch bearbeiten wie man moechte. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MiMi (5. Juli 2013)

3 Jahre alt und keine Antwort  
Jetzt vielleicht jemand eine Antwort?


----------

